# Gemmell Nomination



## Jon Sprunk (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey good people,

I just learned that *Shadow's Son* has been nominated for the David Gemmell Award in the Morningstar and Legend catagories. There are many (more deserving) books in the running, but it was awesome (and quite surprising) to even be considered.

Cheers!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic Jon! Well done,and fingers crossed. What a great start to christmas...


----------



## Boneman (Dec 21, 2010)

And who votes? Is it an open thing, or just a panel of wise men? Whatever, 'nominated for gemmell award' printed front cover, back cover and spine will always help!


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations, John!


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks. I believe, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, that the Gemmell is an open voting format.

There are many great books already nominated. Here's a link to my novel's page on the DGA website.

SHADOWS SON - JON SPRUNK - The David Gemmell Legend Awards


----------



## nixie (Dec 21, 2010)

congratulations Jon


----------



## chopper (Dec 21, 2010)

it certainly is an open voting thingy-wotsit.

The David Gemmell Legend Awards to sign up. yours truly is a member already....


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Dec 25, 2010)

Congratulations, Jon!

Like Chopper, I'm a signed-up member of the DGLA website, so will be keeping a keen eye on the nominations over the coming months, and trying to read as many of them as I can before voting. It's always good to find out about authors I've not read before this way.

I'll have to get hold of a copy of 'Shadow's Son' now!


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to pass along that *Shadow's Son* is also a finalist for the Compton Crook Award, which is given out at Balticon each year.


----------



## Menion (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried to order your book on Amazon.co.uk (since I try to read most of the books on selection at the awards) but they wouldn't send it to Spain, So I have had to give it a miss. hopefully in the near future I will find it simewhere.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Menion, but the good news is that Shadow's Son is going to be published by Alianza in Spain in the near future. Hopefully you'll be able to get a copy then.


----------



## Menion (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah, yes, but I'm not exactly spanish I'm really english so I only really enjoy reading in english. Still I will give it a try next time I place a book order on Amazon.


----------

